# Hello again PF and cage rest for a fairly hefty Maine Coon



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

hello everyone,

Apologies firstly for my lengthy absence, we've been very very busy growing a pet human for the furballs (another 4 months to go).

Now to the matter at hand...

On Tuesday night Rafferty managed to get out and successfully got himself run over (lovely anniversary present there). The driver didn't stop and he'd been missing for around 3 hours by the time he dragged himself home. We rushed him straight to the emergency vet who doped him up on methadone and x-rayed him under a light sedative (had eaten). He had a very severely broken pelvis which had entirely shifted over. The em. Vets stabilised him and we transferred to our wonderful local vets in the morning who took 6 more x-Rays under GA and confirmed the break and clarified the severity it was beyond them. they refered us straight to Fitzpatrick referals (home of Channel 4's supervet). They were absolutely phenomenal and after 2 days of observation and further stabilising he had surgery to pin everything back together, they even managed to do it without the external frame which they initially thought was inevitable. He is up and moving around and they are pretty sure he has avoided the majority of the expected damage.

We were filmed for supervet (wasn't thrilled at the prospect but they had a focus on emergencies). We had some vey leading interview questions and I'm sure we'll be horrible to watch as we were just so relieved to have him in such capable hands that we didn't mind leaving him at all!

We hope to pick him up tomorrow and here is the issue I need help with: how to keep a huge 1 1/2 yr old MC entertained on cage rest for a minimum of 6 weeks. I've had a look at some previous posts but am still drawing blanks. He will be in a spare room and we will keep Lyra away for the time being , she's been pining horribly all week.

Attached is a photo of how our two could often be found preaccident. On a side note I cannot fault pet plan they are wonderful!

Edit:

Long story short: didn't come home for well over a month, got lots worse got better got lots worse, 3 apts to pTS, week stay at vets, kidneys stuffed then got loads better


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just wanted to say I'm really sorry this has happened to poor Rafferty and hope he will be better as soon as possible. Am sure there will be some help along soon about how to keep him as happy as possible. Sending hugs for Rafferty and healing vibes.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi @jumbu

I'm so sorry to hear about Rafferty's accident, poor boy  but I'm so glad that he's ok  wishing him a really speedy recovery xx

I'm sorry I cannot advise on the cage rest, hopefully someone will be along to help/advise you soon.

Please keep us updated on how he's getting on.

And congratulations


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh NO Rafferty. My heart was in my mouth when I saw your post and then when I read the thread a very big lump has come into my throat. I am heartbroken for him and you but just Oh So Relieved that he has pulled through and is ok, albeit with that horrid sounding injury. 

I think I'm in shock and mind has gone blank as to what to suggest but I'll try to think of something. I hope he recovers quickly and easily and I will be thinking of you. 

So sorry.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sending my love to you and the cats.

Ok, cage rest is not as daunting as it sounds even for an adult MC.
Firstly as your other cat is missing him it would cause too much stress for them both to be apart, so you need to place a large cage where your other cat can go and see him. Place a cover over the cage, not completely covered but especially the top, a single duvet cover is perfect, just to give reassurance to the caged cat.
A little teddy or mouse toys are ok, he cant hurt himself and he still has toys with him, I guess the main object to the cage would be to stop any jumping, running etc.

Hoping for a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

So sorry for your poor boy and you.

We had only a broken back leg and cast which required cage rest for Bertie. We went for the largest cage, on offer at the time from P at H, we lined the solid plastic floor with Vet Bed bedding, always has green backing and can be boiled washed repeatedly if soiled. Use Napisan in the wash to get rid of biologicals. We then got a kitten litter tray, low sides and surrounded the area carefully with some puppy training pads if he missed. His favourite bed was put in with favoured toys.
We played on the PC a nine hour purring mother cat on YouTube to relax him when no other cats were around at night. We just let it run. In the room we also used Feliway diffusers, Petremedy diffusers and sprayed Feliway and Petremedy sprays everywhere. We gave him higher doses of Zyklene, get the dog size and split the powder into his food until you find a happy level, 75mg did nothing for Bertie. We also had Calmex a similar product. 
On his initial return he refused to eat, pain? Change of circumstance? Vets visit for apetite stimulant still didn't work so the Wednesday after the Saturday of the break he was taken in to try and encourage eating. Returned home that Saturday.

I'm not sure these ideas will help but this is what we did. We allowed as much interaction with his familiar pet buddies as possible whilst supervising movement out of the cage.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, poor boy! Wishing him a very speedy recovery my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@jumbu - I am yery sorry to hear what happened to your poor boy! Awful for him, and for you.

I agree with what others have said. The cage needs to be in the room where you spend most of your time, as he will need lots of your company and moral support to get him through the next 6 weeks. Definitely don't put him away from everyone in a spare bedroom.

When my friend's cat needed cage rest after an injury, my friend bought the biggest dog crate, which was large enough for her to squeeze into and lie next to her cat for a while, a couple of times a day, so she could stroke him and comfort him. He really loved that! 

Some people set up a camp bed for themselves alongside the cage, to reassure the cat at night.m
Basically as much company as you can give him is what he needs.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

oh no poor Rafferty!!!    I'm glad he looks like he's on the mend, i've got no more advice on keeping him contained but hope he makes a swift recovery!

And congrats on the human pet making! That makes 4 of us now in cat chat!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh NO Rafferty. My heart was in my mouth when I saw your post and then when I read the thread a very big lump has come into my throat. I am heartbroken for him and you but just Oh So Relieved that he has pulled through and is ok, albeit with that horrid sounding injury.
> 
> I think I'm in shock and mind has gone blank as to what to suggest but I'll try to think of something. I hope he recovers quickly and easily and I will be thinking of you.
> 
> So sorry.


Thanks HB. It was a total shock. He has supervised outside but usually doesn't go farther than a couple feet from me. I think it was the bathroom window and that he may have been trying to chase off next doors cat (he's been waging war through the glass for several weeks).

He looks like he is on the mend so try not to worry, enough of that's happened already.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @jumbu - I am yery sorry to hear what happened to your poor boy! Awful for him, and for you.
> 
> I agree with what others have said. The cage needs to be in the room where you spend most of your time, as he will need lots of your company and moral support to get him through the next 6 weeks. Definitely don't put him away from everyone in a spare bedroom.
> 
> ...


Thanks  we are doing this exactly. The spare room is more because it's the only room the crate will fit in! Lyra is only being kept out of the way until he loses the hospital smell as last time he went (neutering) she was horrible to him for a couple days. We are going to do some scent swapping around the house. She is incredibly playful and doesn't really know when to stop. She also has a bit of a thing about wire cages/things she can get her paws through so I can really see her being incredibly annoying. We will probably do supervised visits initially!

We are going to head to [email protected] get the crate, set it up and let her fully investigate first.

Thankfully being teachers we are home full time for the next few weeks which means we will be spoiling him rotten.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> oh no poor Rafferty!!!    I'm glad he looks like he's on the mend, i've got no more advice on keeping him contained but hope he makes a swift recovery!
> 
> And congrats on the human pet making! That makes 4 of us now in cat chat!


Right back at you! And thank you, we will be so relieved once he's home safe


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Sending my love to you and the cats.
> 
> Ok, cage rest is not as daunting as it sounds even for an adult MC.
> Firstly as your other cat is missing him it would cause too much stress for them both to be apart, so you need to place a large cage where your other cat can go and see him. Place a cover over the cage, not completely covered but especially the top, a single duvet cover is perfect, just to give reassurance to the caged cat.
> ...


Thanks CCthe cover is a great idea and we will be putting his fish toys (carries them everywhere) in there along with a couple balled up socks (he hordes them).


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Just heard from the vets...

The good: 

Incision healing well
Using his legs well

The bad:
Abnormal bladder function not able to consciously express 
Staying in for another 48 hours 



They are referring him to their urologist and say that they should be able to fix him up one way or another but we may be looking at lifelong incontinence


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm really pleased that he is healing well - it may still well be early days with him and the incontinence side of things - poor boy has been through so much. 

I hope and pray he recovers fully. Can you visit him while he's in the referral centre?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations on impending arrival of small person! Really sorry to hear that Rafferty is poorly but you know he is in the best place. I watch supervet all the time and Noel performs miracles, I'm sure he will be home before you know it. Big hugs


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@jumbu How is Rafferty doing Jumbu? been thinking about him any news on his referral? I do hope they can help him to full recovery. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't stop thinking about him either and wondering if he's safely home. How's he doing?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. He is doing well but still not home. They are looking after him really well and although he 'could' come home now we are going to leave him there for the time being. His pelvis is healing very very well but he is still having his bladder expressed daily. They have said that some of the nerve damage has healed and he is now pooing. He can walk although has a bit of a funny gait. 

We get to see him tomorrow!  I am so so excited.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

A


daisysmama said:


> Congratulations on impending arrival of small person! Really sorry to hear that Rafferty is poorly but you know he is in the best place. I watch supervet all the time and Noel performs miracles, I'm sure he will be home before you know it. Big hugs


Also DM congrats on Ernie he looks adorable!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So pleased there is some improvement I would expect that to be quite slow but he's going in the right direction. Thanks so much for the update I have be thinking about him. xxx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Soozi said:


> So pleased there is some improvement I would expect that to be quite slow but he's going in the right direction. Thanks so much for the update I have be thinking about him. xxx


Thanks for the thoughts. We hadn't heard from the vets since Thursday and got the call a couple hours ago so hot off the press!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

jumbu said:


> A
> 
> Also DM congrats on Ernie he looks adorable!


thank you very much. Very excited about his arrival. Pleased that rafferty is improving. Hopefully he will be home as soon as he can wee independently. I can't imagine how much you must miss him


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so pleased he's getting better though you must be desperate to have him home.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> thank you very much. Very excited about his arrival. Pleased that rafferty is improving. Hopefully he will be home as soon as he can wee independently. I can't imagine how much you must miss him


He is so chilled and occasionally very silly that the house just seems empty without him. Lyra is being incredibly needy and still looks fir him but i' m not convinced she knows what/who she is looking for. I'm a bit worried that he will freak out when he sees me as I will look really different (bump is out in full force).


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh I'm so pleased he's getting better though you must be desperate to have him home.


We can't wait but know he is in the best place. I've been. What hung supervet and their work is incredible! There was one episode with a bengal who had the same break as Rafferty but some extra complications which gave me a lot of hope in particular.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

jumbu said:


> He is so chilled and occasionally very silly that the house just seems empty without him. Lyra is being incredibly needy and still looks fir him but i' m not convinced she knows what/who she is looking for. I'm a bit worried that he will freak out when he sees me as I will look really different (bump is out in full force).


I'm sure he will be fine with your bump. He will be more interested in your face and your voice. Hope he retains his continence. Gentle strokes for him


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> I'm sure he will be fine with your bump. He will be more interested in your face and your voice. Hope he retains his continence. Gentle strokes for him


It's because he's so weird about hats, coats and people carrying things.

Apparently he's been loving the attention at the vets and is really enjoying himself.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Post-visit update:

He can walk, hooray! His left back leg is very floppy though, it bears weight but he walks on the whole foot (a bit like a rabbit) and so is lopsided. He stank something awful as he has been leaking urine and had been collared so he couldn't groom himself and open the wound.. He still hasn't been able to wee by himself and we don't know if he will ever regain the function. His meds are down to the cat version of ibruprofen but they are going to keep him for a minimum of 2 more weeks.

At first he was very very freaked out and was not comfortable with the consulting room; there were lots of strange sounds and closed doors. He went straight for the dreamies (of course!) and seemed to know who we were.By the end he was up for very smelly cuddles and nearly fell asleep.

Everything has become real for the first time as the question of what to do if he doesn't regain nerve function was raised. We know we can't express his bladder indfefinitly, Lyra is struggling by herself and he seems pretty miserable (all things given he was on good form but he was not himself at all). We are also trying to juggle to prospect of working full time, having a newborn and a cat with very special needs.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Poor boy  I can't imagine what you are all going through. You must be missing him like crazy!

It's good news he can walk, sorry he seems miserable but the poor guy seems to have been through the wars a bit the past few weeks and I can't imagine it's easy being in a strange place with strange people for him but I bet he loved seeing his family for a little bit  It's still quite early days isn't it? Could he still regain his ability to wee unassisted? Really hoping he is able to wee unassisted and makes a really good recovery x

My heart goes out to you all, he is a gorgeous boy! x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor poor Rafferty.

It must be very early days re his nerve function - he has thankfully regained the ability to poo which he'd lost and I would imagine these things can take some time (Cinders took 6 weeks to recover her front paw from nerve damage after a car accident - and she couldn't use it at all). I'm not surprised he's not himself after all he's gone through and still at the vets.

Lyra must be missing him terribly.

Surely you can't be thinking of rehoming him? Or both of them?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

So sorry about his accident. I played Iv cat soothing music on a computer. I googled soothing cat music. He hated the musical sounds of a cat done by a scientist...it was switched off. Cat classical music really soothed him. Nerve damage is very slow to repair and he will have some bruising. Iv loved cat massage and touch even me just holding his head in my palm. . I tried to have times when we opened curtains and had more going on. I did carry him around a bit to keep him interested but that might not be good for you at first. If your cat is less mobile try to move him every hour so he doesn't get a pressure spot/sore. I did think about an inflatable for Iv to sleep on to stop pressure sores starting. We settled on a time on the bathroom floor. I chatted to Iv all the time. Some people use sheepskin to be comfortable but there is no evidence it works. 

He is in the best place and believe me I would let Supervet have a go at my cronky old back anytime over an NHS consultant! Iv and I send big hugs and you have the time to get him right which for me was the major element needed. xxx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Poor poor Rafferty.
> 
> It must be very early days re his nerve function - he has thankfully regained the ability to poo which he'd lost and I would imagine these things can take some time (Cinders took 6 weeks to recover her front paw from nerve damage after a car accident - and she couldn't use it at all). I'm not surprised he's not himself after all he's gone through and still at the vets.
> 
> ...


We aren't at that stage yet thankfully. These 2 weeks will tell us a lot about the degree of nerve damage. I can't stand the thought of being without him as he has always been very much my cat. The issue of what would be ethically


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

@huckybuck We aren't at that stage yet thankfully. These 2 weeks will tell us a lot about the degree of nerve damage. I can't stand the thought of being without him as he has always been very much my cat. Lyra will never be going anywhere. The issue of what would be "ethically right for him and [us] in terms of quality of life" was raised by the vet today but only in a several months down the line way. The problem is that there is literally nothing anyone can do it is just a matter of time- he sounded as frustrated as we are. We are willing to throw everything we have at making him better and want to do everything we can there is no giving up here.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> So sorry about his accident. I played Iv cat soothing music on a computer. I googled soothing cat music. He hated the musical sounds of a cat done by a scientist...it was switched off. Cat classical music really soothed him. Nerve damage is very slow to repair and he will have some bruising. Iv loved cat massage and touch even me just holding his head in my palm. . I tried to have times when we opened curtains and had more going on. I did carry him around a bit to keep him interested but that might not be good for you at first. If your cat is less mobile try to move him every hour so he doesn't get a pressure spot/sore. I did think about an inflatable for Iv to sleep on to stop pressure sores starting. We settled on a time on the bathroom floor. I chatted to Iv all the time. Some people use sheepskin to be comfortable but there is no evidence it works.
> 
> He is in the best place and believe me I would let Supervet have a go at my cronky old back anytime over an NHS consultant! Iv and I send big hugs and you have the time to get him right which for me was the major element needed. xxx


Thanks. He's still in Surrey for another few weeks so we won't be doing anything at all for a while. Good suggestions too.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

jumbu said:


> We aren't at that stage yet thankfully. These 2 weeks will tell us a lot about the degree of nerve damage. I can't stand the thought of being without him as he has always been very much my cat. The issue of what would be ethically


Don't envy your position at all @jumbu having a brand new baby, holding down a job and looking after an incontinent cat is not a thought I relish. Here's hoping that the next two weeks bring positive news for Rafferty and all will turn out ok for everybody. Big hugs


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

You will make the right choices and decisions for your cat and that is all that matters.
x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Topping up positive vibes for Rafferty and hoping for the very best outcome for you all x


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Thought I'd just update to say visit number 2 is happening today for Rafferty. Sadly he still hasn't improved at all and unless there is a good reason not to then we will be bringing him home this week to judge his general mood and happiness etc. 

Positive thoughts would be really welcome.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jumbu said:


> Thought I'd just update to say visit number 2 is happening today for Rafferty. Sadly he still hasn't improved at all and unless there is a good reason not to then we will be bringing him home this week to judge his general mood and happiness etc.
> 
> Positive thoughts would be really welcome.


I am so sorry to hear Rafferty hasn't improved but there is still time even though the Vets say recovery of the bladder function should be fairly quick I have known cats to take a long time but do eventually get there, I'm not trying to give you false hope but how long is a piece of string? I honestly feel that Rafferty will be far better off at home too he will feel much happier in his own envirioment and loving family and it could help him so much with his recovery. Good luck!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, here's to hoping he will do a huge wee right in front of us


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad you are visiting him again - he must be missing you terribly. I really hope you can bring him home as I'm sure he'd be much happier back with you and Lyra. I also think it's still early days and the stress of being at the vets cannot be helping with any improvement in his bladder. He may well improve once he gets home. 

Thinking of you and pray every day he improves.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> So glad you are visiting him again - he must be missing you terribly. I really hope you can bring him home as I'm sure he'd be much happier back with you and Lyra. I also think it's still early days and the stress of being at the vets cannot be helping with any improvement in his bladder. He may well improve once he gets home.
> 
> Thinking of you and pray every day he improves.


Thanks @huckybuck. I really hope you're right. Weve barely slept since the accident and just want him home. It was so upsetting last time to see him so filthy that it is the main driver in getting him back.

We've made some progress on the rehab plans at home, stud pants will probably happen and I'm going to speak to our vets about any pet sitters for when we go away.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Thanks @huckybuck. I really hope you're right. Weve barely slept since the accident and just want him home. It was so upsetting last time to see him so filthy that it is the main driver in getting him back.
> 
> We've made some progress on the rehab plans at home, stud pants will probably happen and I'm going to speak to our vets about any pet sitters for when we go away.


I honestly think he will do better at home (staying positive) he'll be so much happier in himself, know where his trays are etc and that's such a good idea about the stud pants too.

Keeping his trousers clipped should help as well.

Keeping everything crossed for him.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

My cat was involved in a RTA a few years back now - she had urinary incontinence for a long while - but the changing factor was taking her tail off (I know this is criminal in a MC) but it made all the difference, it released pressure on the spine and the nerves and now, although tailess has full function of her faculties ... just a thought x


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> So glad you are visiting him again - he must be missing you terribly. I really hope you can bring him home as I'm sure he'd be much happier back with you and Lyra. I also think it's still early days and the stress of being at the vets cannot be helping with any improvement in his bladder. He may well improve once he gets home.
> 
> Thinking of you and pray every day he improves.





PembrokeMadhouse said:


> My cat was involved in a RTA a few years back now - she had urinary incontinence for a long while - but the changing factor was taking her tail off (I know this is criminal in a MC) but it made all the difference, it released pressure on the spine and the nerves and now, although tailess has full function of her faculties ... just a thought x


Thanks. He has full sensation in his tail at the moment did yours? It's something consider certainly.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I honestly think he will do better at home (staying positive) he'll be so much happier in himself, know where his trays are etc and that's such a good idea about the stud pants too.
> 
> Keeping his trousers clipped should help as well.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for him.


I can only imagine his reaction to having his trousers and tail clipped... He would be mortified. You honestly wouldn't believe the state of Lyra without Rafferty to groom her - Shes a mess and I keep having to pin her down. This, she thinks is a wonderful game ...


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry to read this sad thread  Big hugs from me xxxxxxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

She could use her tail, it was the moving around and use of the bladder that was a problem - it was a last ditch attempt before PTS ... thankfully it was the right choice - as soon as it came off, everything fell into place, as it were x


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> She could use her tail, it was the moving around and use of the bladder that was a problem - it was a last ditch attempt before PTS ... thankfully it was the right choice - as soon as it came off, everything fell into place, as it were x


It might be something we try at the end.

We are trying to find cat sitters willing to express/take him to be expeessed at the moment as we will need to leave him longer than 12 hours to go away for weddings, giving birth etc. family won't commit unfortunately  it is understandable hough. as soon as I find one I can relax a bit as we will know he has pretty much unlimited time to heal. If we find a good one it almost doesn't matter if he never does (although obviously we would prefer him to heal!). For the time being we will be away for two weekends in October (unavoidable) and I have no idea what we are going to do.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

get a medium sized cage that will fit a tray in and take him with you..... I am currently training my 12 year old cat to a harness with a view to taking him with me when I go away as he sulks ... most hotels that accept dogs will tolerate a cat especially if it's confined ... you may find a local vet will "board" him for a few days as he is a cat with special needs x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe worth you asking your own vet if any of their nurses offer pet sitting ?  xx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

We've just arrived home and I couldn't wait to update you all. He is so SO much better. There is no change in the bladder and it seems he's not great on the poo front (gets constipated, needs an enema then leaks poo on things) but he is weight bearing on the dodgy leg and was so happy and chilled out. Apart from the leaky bum he was very clean and totally happy. He would not stop chatting the whole time and demanded brushing when he saw the brush.

I'd lost most of my trust in them after our last visit but it's 150% back now.

They've started physio on his leg and so we've decided to leave him there for the moment. They want to give hIm another 5-6 weeks before any long term decisions are made.

Now to find a sitter and we are totally golden. @Cats cats cats Ive asked at our vets and they don't unfortunatly but hopefully the lady they've passed me on to will be willing...


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Fingers crossed so the swelling goes down and he gets some nerve sensation back. he looks fab and until you see his shaved bit it is hard to know what he has been through. Lots of love Blue Iv and me x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He looks amazing and so happy 
I still think there is plenty of time yet - how lovely to see his tail up..some sensation…I still have faith he will improve day by day!!

(I think you might need to trim his plus fours though, sorry Rafferty darling xxx)


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> He looks amazing and so happy
> I still think there is plenty of time yet - how lovely to see his tail up..some sensation…I still have faith he will improve day by day!!
> 
> (I think you might need to trim his plus fours though, sorry Rafferty darling xxx)


We are very hopeful now. 

He really does need a good shave on the other side. I'm going to ask our vet to do it once he eventually comes home.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww he's looking brilliant and seems perky considering what he has been through! sending lots of cuddles to Raffery! get well soon sweetheart!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just read through your thread (don't know how I'd missed it) he looks so gorgeous and happy in himself. It can take a very long time for nerve damage to repair and he's obviously in very good hands. I'm sure given time and some adjustments everything will work out well.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Poor Rafferty - I am so sorry to read this thread, though it looks, from your last post, that he's now in better spirits and there are a few glimmers of hope. As others have said, nerve damage takes a long time to heal, but I would have thought that physiotherapy, seeing you and being improved in himself, will do a lot to help. Sending healing vibes and a few gentle scratches xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I can only see the last set of photos for some reason but he looks fab, his scar looks nice and tidy and he appears to be walking well and with his tail up!!! 

I would imagine things will continue to strengthen up with his bladder and bowels once his pelvis knits back together and hopefully he will regain some continence again.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> I can only see the last set of photos for some reason but he looks fab, his scar looks nice and tidy and he appears to be walking well and with his tail up!!!
> 
> I would imagine things will continue to strengthen up with his bladder and bowels once his pelvis knits back together and hopefully he will regain some continence again.


I'm hopeful for Rafferty regaining bladder control too! he's doing so well considering his injury! xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Jumbu! I hope Rafferty is getting better it would be really nice to have an update! Do hope all is OK.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Hi Jumbu! I hope Rafferty is getting better it would be really nice to have an update! Do hope all is OK.


Hi Soozi

Unfortunatly no change for Rafferty. He's still there but we are now receiving updates every 3 -4 days or so, far less frequently.

It seems they had understated the bowel issues and he's going to need a bit of help there too.

We have had 2 offers from friends who might be willing to watch him while we are away in there short term 

Really we won't know any outcomes until he's home. He's a cat who finds travel (even for 5 minutes) super stressful, hates being manhandled and is fastidiously clean. I think, having been unrealistically optimistic at the start we are trying to be cautious about the reality. The worst situation would be him being miserable.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jumbu said:


> Hi Soozi
> 
> Unfortunatly no change for Rafferty. He's still there but we are now receiving updates every 3 -4 days or so, far less frequently.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that but still hope he will improve in time. Poor Rafferty be brave little man. xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I know only too well what you are going through. Its hard to even think about it let alone be logical if that makes sense? x


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

The most frustrating thing is that the 'obvious' part of the injury is totally fine. It's just the nerves :/


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad to hear this update - I didn't realise he was still at the vets poor boy 

When do you think he'll be able to come home?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> So sad to hear this update - I didn't realise he was still at the vets poor boy
> 
> When do you think he'll be able to come home?


We don't know. He could, in theory, come home now (once we've learnt to express his bladder) but we've left him there while they are doing physio.

He seemed much better in himself we just have no idea how he will be once he gets home.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jumbu said:


> We don't know. He could, in theory, come home now (once we've learnt to express his bladder) but we've left him there while they are doing physio.
> 
> He seemed much better in himself we just have no idea how he will be once he gets home.


Once you get into a routine with him it will all fall into place with expressing his bladder! physio could also be done at home! He must miss his own home and you so much. sending healing hugs to Reafferty!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Once you get into a routine with him it will all fall into place with expressing his bladder! physio could also be done at home! He must miss his own home and you so much. sending healing hugs to Reafferty!


Some of the bits can't as they are considering hydrotherapy to help out the dodgy leg a bit (I'm sure he'll love it...) we will visit 5 or so times to learn the bladder bit then bring him home. Obviously we would like him back but at the moment the best thing is for him to stay put.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jumbu said:


> Some of the bits can't as they are considering hydrotherapy to help out the dodgy leg a bit (I'm sure he'll love it...) we will visit 5 or so times to learn the bladder bit then bring him home. Obviously we would like him back but at the moment the best thing is for him to stay put.


Poor little man. I so hope you can have him home soon.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is young and cats are amazing at adapting. Sounds like his spirit is in tact. Wishing him a speedy (when good to go) journey home. x


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

He seems like a tough cookie considering all he's gone through! Love the videos, he's not phased at all. I hope he makes a full recovery in time. He'll have to toughen up for the new slave on the way. Bless his little soul.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Just been to see Rafferty and had 2 1/2 hours with him as well as a meeting with the vet.

Sadly the news is not good at all and our options are now looking bleak.

I'll update when home.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Rafferty - it seems you guys have been through the mill with his recovery, hope and then setback a number of times.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok here goes...

Rafferty was great in himself and ravenous for greats. He is moving really well and even jumped onto the chair and desk by himself. Physio continues. 

The scar is almost totally healed now.

His bladder and bowel situation is not good. They can't seem to find the right balance of medication to help him poo without constipation or getting the runs. Equally he can only go 5 hours between having his bladder expressed without a large scale leak. When he does leak or poo on himself he grooms himself to the extent that he has been giving himself sores and making his bum bleed so he has been coned (he hates this). 

He weed on himself while we were there and immediately turned from purring to hiding and then howling- he was clearly very distressed by it. When we visited the nurses told us they had literally just bathed him as he had pooed/weed on himself before we arrived. 

He is no protesting lots about having his bladder expressed and even bit the vet. We were learning how. They said he's been doing that for a week or so. 

Our vet was very bleak and options are the following:

Cystostomy with continued bladder expression

Catheter with high chance of infection plus we know he will hate it

Meds that may make it even harder to express but with continued expression 

Pts 


At the moment unless there is a miracle (and who knows) it just doesn't seem fair to him. We work 9-12 hours a day he wouldn't cope at home. 

We are going to try continued expression at home and they are fiddling his meds this weekend.

Any thoughts? The situation is horrible.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

29 days post surgery


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry you didn't have better news at the vets, what an awful situation to be in.
Huge hugs to you and Rafferty xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry things are looking so bleak  Rafferty was doing so well, I can only hope things pick up again soon. 
Hugs to you all xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Ok here goes...
> 
> Rafferty was great in himself and ravenous for greats. He is moving really well and even jumped onto the chair and desk by himself. Physio continues.
> 
> ...


Oh Jumbu! What an awful situation for you all. I think you need to think about whether YOU could cope with him having the cystostomy and expressing him every 5-6 hours as well as having sleepless nights and looking after a brand new baby. The catheter and meds I think would stress him out. I'm thinking about how hard it is to medicate my dog and he is obedient! I would also be thinking about quality of life, you have said he is a fastidiously clean boy so messing himself is going to stress him out and as you gave already said, his excessive grooming is giving him sores  
I think if you have exhausted all other options then your only other viable option would be number 4 :Arghh

People may disagree with me but I'm thinking about small, dependant humans who turn into crawling humans who are into everything.

Big hugs to you my love. We're all hear for you xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh jumbo I'm so sorry to read about Rafferty's problems. He looks such s lovely boy. 

Has the vet given you any idea of the probability of him regaining control or is that now unlikely?

X


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Oh jumbo I'm so sorry to read about Rafferty's problems. He looks such s lovely boy.
> 
> Has the vet given you any idea of the probability of him regaining control or is that now unlikely?
> 
> X


Rafferty is a really rare case. He has all the indicators everything should be fine but actually isn't. One study showed cats tened to regain function after 30 days or so (or at least start to) or don't. This was based on 60 cats who also had impaired tail/anal sensation (Rafferty doesn't).


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Oh Jumbu! What an awful situation for you all. I think you need to think about whether YOU could cope with him having the cystostomy and expressing him every 5-6 hours as well as having sleepless nights and looking after a brand new baby. The catheter and meds I think would stress him out. I'm thinking about how hard it is to medicate my dog and he is obedient! I would also be thinking about quality of life, you have said he is a fastidiously clean boy so messing himself is going to stress him out and as you gave already said, his excessive grooming is giving him sores
> I think if you have exhausted all other options then your only other viable option would be number 4 :Arghh
> 
> People may disagree with me but I'm thinking about small, dependant humans who turn into crawling humans who are into everything.
> ...


This is something we are very very aware of. With the cystostemy it would be turning a tap on his side rather than squeezing him but he still would leak which would still stress him out big time.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you speak to the vet about possible tail amputation?

It's just so upsetting to think how brave he has been and how he has recovered so far, but that he might never actually get better. 

I really feel for you, I'm so sorry you and he are going through this. Big hugs


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

jess91 said:


> Did you speak to the vet about possible tail amputation?
> 
> It's just so upsetting to think how brave he has been and how he has recovered so far, but that he might never actually get better.
> 
> I really feel for you, I'm so sorry you and he are going through this. Big hugs


In his case it wouldn't make a difference.

Thank you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry for poor Rafferty. He's been at the vets for so long now.

If one of the HBs had been at the vets a month they would definitely be miserable, unhappy, and angry as well. They would also be incredibly bored and lonely and would probably start over grooming, especially if they were not as clean as normal. Huck over grooms at home when he is miserable, bored or jealous, as a way of comforting himself.



jumbu said:


> Rafferty is a really rare case. He has all the indicators everything should be fine but actually isn't. One study showed cats tened to regain function after 30 days or so (or at least start to) or don't. This was based on 60 cats who also had impaired tail/anal sensation (Rafferty doesn't).


If he has all the indicators that he should be fine then I wonder if it's psychological that he's not…he's not happy where he is and has no motivation, stimulation to get any better. He also has no distraction from the routine of grooming himself and self comforting….whereas at home, with toys, play, love and Lyra there would be plenty to take his mind off it.

He'd also have his own litter trays and litter in familiar places as a reminder.

Can you get him on zylkene to help his mood and use other calming products?

I really think if Rafferty was in a different environment (i.e home) you may see an improvement in him mentally and possibly the physical improvement would then follow.

I am a huge believer in mental health affecting physical health.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I'm so, so sorry for poor Rafferty. He's been at the vets for so long now.
> 
> If one of the HBs had been at the vets a month they would definitely be miserable, unhappy, and angry as well. They would also be incredibly bored and lonely and would probably start over grooming, especially if they were not as clean as normal. Huck over grooms at home when he is miserable, bored or jealous, as a way of comforting himself.
> 
> ...


The over grooming and misery is only when he messes himself otherwise he is very happy in himself and up for playing lots. We dont want to add anything to the mix as he has enough going on at the moment. He is a bit of a fav with the nurses and kennel team and is getting lots of fuss and playtime. He didn't attempt to groom in the visit until after he weed. Then the misery started.

He simply can't gethimself clean as he leaks continually until his bladder is then fully emptied. This last week they were trying to test how long he could go and they us thought the protesting was a sign of improvement - seems not so its back to keeping the bladder small.

We will be bringing him home at some point soon and will see how it goes. Who knows it could get better...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Zylkene is completely natural and shouldn't affect anything else he's having, but may make him feel better in himself?

http://www.zylkenepet.co.uk/learn-more-about-zylkène.html


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I'm so, so sorry for poor Rafferty. He's been at the vets for so long now.
> 
> If he has all the indicators that he should be fine then I wonder if it's psychological that he's not…


It could be but the damage to his leg is purely due to nerve damage. I can't remember if I said that they couldn't do the operation the way they wanted to as the piece of pelvis was too close to the nerves and they didn't want to damage anything any more than it already was.

When he weed he tried to bury it once he recognised what had happened. Vet floors don't allow for that really.

Thanks for the suggestions HB if his bowels were ok we would try zylkene and calming stuff but until we get the balance right I don't want to throw in anything that could alter the situation 

Sorry yhis is a big all over the place


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Zylkene is completely natural and shouldn't affect anything else he's having, but may make him feel better in himself?
> 
> http://www.zylkenepet.co.uk/learn-more-about-zylkène.html


I'll run it by the vet and we might give it a try when we get him home.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

jumbu said:


> This is something we are very very aware of. With the cystostemy it would be turning a tap on his side rather than squeezing him but he still would leak which would still stress him out big time.


Poor Rafferty 

Could you use some grooming wipes to clean him up whenever he leaks or poos? They are really good for helping with grooming and I'm sure they would at least help. Pets at home sell them.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> Poor Rafferty
> 
> Could you use some grooming wipes to clean him up whenever he leaks or poos? They are really good for helping with grooming and I'm sure they would at least help. Pets at home sell them.


Yes although I'm not sure how well wipes will work on coonie fur. We are intending on keeping him well trimmed. Bit of a dilemma re the leaking cat diaper means that he would not be able poo, stud pants seem too flimsy but we willbe at work for a few hours post leak during which he can give himself sores.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I cant tell you what is best but I would try him at home to see if he can cope and is happy. If his mental health is suffering and he is unhappy both physically and mentally then you need to reflect. I went through the ringer with Iv. I was off work with him and worried hugely about leaving him. He coped. I worried about Blue accepting him again. She did. I promised myself that I would make a decision tomorrow. I didn't.

You will do what is right for him and I send you and your boy every hope that he improves.
x.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi @jumbu.

I'm just catching up with Rafferty's thread and must say it's been a terribly sad read. I'm so sorry you're all going through this, especially the little man himself.

These cases with neurological damage following pelvic or tail pull injuries are so difficult and always upsetting, partially because they are so difficult to prognosticate. The innervation of the rectum and bladder is complex... I usually have to look at a diagram to remind me of the details when I need to as I can never seem to keep it all in my head.

This is one of my go-to diagrams:










Obviously you can see how closely the pelvic plexus (responsible for keeping the bladder relaxed in 'storage mode') and the hypogastric and pudendal nerves (responsible for emptying the bladder) are associated with the pelvis and tailbase. When the pelvis is broken, or the tail is broken and pulled from the spine as in tail-pull injuries, these nerves are at risk of bruising, stretching or even complete tearing.

Bladder function is pretty complicated and emptying one's bladder requires great neurological coordination: the sphincter muscles around the bladder neck have to relax (part of this is under voluntary control, as obviously you are normally able to control when you go for a wee), while at the same time the detrusor muscle (see diagram: it's the big muscle in the bladder wall) has to contract to squeeze the bladder empty. If one or more of the nerves isn't working, you're going to end up doing one of two things:

1. You can't hold your wee in at all, because the sphincters are paralysed and don't tighten properly. You'll have a near constant leak of wee. A milder form would be leakage under certain stresses such as coughing/sneezing (like women who have had babies!) or sleeping (like some older spayed bitches).

2. You can't empty your bladder, because the detrusor muscle is paralysed and can't squeeze, because the sphincters are locked tight, or both. In these cases the bladder is full all the time, but you do develop something called 'overflow incontinence' instead. The bladder won't burst if it can't empty, but you will get leakage of urine through even a tight sphincter and you'll drop little bits of extra wee, either constantly or at intervals.

Both cases usually require bladder expression to empty properly, but in case 1 the bladder empties easily whereas in case 2 it is very difficult. Both cases can be uncomfortable after repeated expression if the bladder wall gets sore, but usually it's case 2 which results in significant discomfort for the cat as you end up squeezing a bladder against a very tight bladder neck and, try as they might, they cannot pass urine easily.

I think taking account of what type of bladder issue we have is an important factor in deciding whether or not continued expression is fair on the cat or feasible for the owners. Ideally we try to express one to two times daily.

Lots of people successfully manage their cat's bladder paralysis at home if the bladder is easy to express and the cat doesn't mind. But for cases like example 2, expression is much more technically difficult to perform and can be painful for the cat. You say Rafferty is protesting now; have they given any indication as to whether this is because his bladder is very hard to express and it's sore for him to have it squeezed, or just because he's fed up with being manhandled?

I'm not sure if you know which case Rafferty fits into. It sounds like case 1 if he's dribbling all the time, but usually these bladders are easy to express.

I would like to point out that we can also get bladder issues secondary to 'detrusor atony' caused by stretching, even in the absence of nerve damage. This happens when the bladder has been very full for a long time; the wall stretches and then it becomes a bit flabby. It can't contract well enough to squeeze the bladder empty even though all the nerves are just fine: we see this sometimes in recently blocked cats who find it difficult to pee even after their urethra is clear.

In these cases it's important to keep the bladder as small as possible all the time so that the wall has a chance to shrink again and the detrusor muscle can recover. Repeated expression (more frequently than the usual once or twice daily) is an option, though it's not suitable for all cats as we have discussed. Medications to relax the bladder neck and boost detrusor muscle contraction can help, but there are side effects with some. Often, cystostomy tubes or urinary catheters are required for this.

Catheters are suitable for short term use but can be uncomfortable - most cats do their best to pull them out. Here's a blocked cat with one in; his urine is bloody because of his nasty cystitis.










Cystostomy tubes are for longer term use and, surprisingly, most cats seem to tolerate them quite well. They are soft tubes inserted into the bladder through the skin. They allow for frequent and pain-free bladder emptying while still allowing the cat to pee on their own if they want to, which can be helpful for their physical and mental recovery. They can also be placed long-term or permanently in some cases. Some vets recommend that cats are hospitalised if they have one of these in place; others are happy to send the cats home for the owners to manage the tube with regular checks at the vet's.

Here's one being drained with a syringe. It looks scary, but in the main part the whole thing is bandaged up around the cat's tummy and just the port is accessible to allow drainage.










Cystostomy tubes and catheters predispose to urinary tract infections, so regular urine cultures are recommended. In a 2007 study published in JAVMA, which looked at outcomes in 37 dogs and 39 cats with cystostomy tubes, complications were common (49% of cases) but usually easily resolved: bladder irritation, urine leakage, blood in the urine. In twelve cases, the tube fell out or was removed by the patient; this was considered a major complication.
http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.230.8.1184

It's important to note that these tubes are unlikely to help in cases where the sphincters are lax, such as in case 1 I mentioned above, because urine will continue to dribble out of the bladder regardless. Therefore patient selection is important; I assume the vets feel that Rafferty's case is appropriate if they are including it on their list of options, though from your post above it seems that they think he will still leak even with a tube in place, which might suggest he's like case 1?

Back to medications; what is he on at the moment? There are a number of drugs used in bladder cases. Some relax the sphincters and bladder neck if they are too tight (Hypovase, Dantrium, Dibenyline). Others help the bladder wall contract if it's weak (Myotonine), but won't always help in cases where the bladder wall is badly stretched because it physically just can't contract. All have potential side effects, but obviously it's a matter of risk vs benefit and many people decide they're worth a try.

It's a tough one. You need to consider logistics and his welfare both in the short term and the long term. I'm not sure in this case that the long term is clearcut and I think you'd need to experience the short term to make a fair judgement for all of you. I've written in a bit more detail about this later.

A cystostomy tube could be an option. Expressing his bladder, if you are happy doing so and he is comfortable with it (many cats get used to it provided it's really expressed and not painful), is an option too. I believe that you are concerned about Rafferty's reaction to wetting himself and keeping him clean, as well as the fact he is smelly. This is fair enough; we all know how fastidious cats are and how stinky cat wee is. Keeping his hair trimmed very short and using wipes and dry shampoo to keep him fresh will help (Ermidra is awesome for this). And of course the stud pants could be an option - what happened with those in the end?

As for the poo side of things, that can be equally complicated. In cats with faecal incontinence, poo tends to plop out as and when because their anal sphincter is paralysed (damage to the pudendal nerve in our diagram above). Bowel control in these cats is instead entirely dependent on peristalsis and how frequently the poo reaches the rectum. This varies with stool consistency.

It's important that these cats don't become constipated as it can lead to faecal retention. They may need intermittent laxatives and attention to an easily digestible diet. Untreated faecal retention leads to megacolon and this is usually an indication for euthanasia in cats with neurological issues. Another cause of faecal retention in cats with pelvic injuries is narrowing of the pelvis after healing: ie the pelvic canal is too narrow for poo to pass through and it inevitably backs up. The surgical repair will have been specifically performed in a way to avoid this complication, so I'm sure this is unlikely.

As you've found, it can be difficult to get the balance right with faecal consistency, but it is achievable in many cats.

A few people have mentioned tail amputation. I think this is often helpful in tail pull injuries, where the tail is frequently paralysed. In these cats, the weight of the tail can continue to stretch the damaged nerves and prevent them from healing. It is also prone to injury because the cat cannot feel or move it, and in some cases they'll experience a weird pins-and-needles feeling in the tail which may lead them to self-mutilate. Obviously the tail is better off gone in these cats. I think Rafferty's tail is okay, isn't it?

Overall, the prognosis for these cats is largely dependent on their urine function, as this is the factor which has the biggest impact on their quality of life and their manageability. Unfortunately, there are no hard-and-fast rules for prediction of return to function, which is why we still place so much importance on time and hope.

Obviously, the chances of damaged nerves recovering depend on how badly they were injured in the first place. Stretched nerves (neuropraxia) usually heal just fine, but it can take 2-3 months. Nerves that have been partially cut, such as nerves crushed by the broken pelvis, may heal - but it's slow. Nerve fibres can only regrow at a rate of 1-3 mm per day. Nerves that have been completely severed (neurotmesis) have a poor chance of recovering at all.

So, how can we tell how bad the nerve damage is? The answer is: not easily. There are some things that can give us an idea.

Good signs:
The cat can feel their tail and move it normally.
The cat can feel the skin on their bottom when it's poked/pinched.
The anal sphincter is tight and responds when poked.

Bad signs:
The tail is paralysed and the cat can't feel it. The best place to assess is right at the top, by squeezing the tailbase. Sensation here is more important than at the tail tip.
The cat cannot feel the skin on their bottom when poked/pinched.
The anal sphincter is lax and the anus is open and loose.

It's not impossible that cats with the 'bad' signs will recover, but it's much less likely. Studies have shown that only half of these cats will regain control of their bladders, compared to virtually all cats with the 'good' signs. I've attached a table below with a summary of the findings of two of the main studies on this subject. Bear in mind these are cats with tail pull injuries rather than pelvic fractures, so there may be some difference.










The other issue when considering prognosis is how much time to give a cat. How long does recovery take, if it's going to occur at all?

The Smeak and Olmstead paper (1985) found that the average time to regain bladder function was 14 days. Some took as long as 30 days. Conversely, the Tatton paper (2009) found that all cats who regained bladder function did within a week. Importantly, in the Smeak paper, no cats regained bladder function after 30 days.

It seems that 30 days is the magical number, but remember it's not set in stone. There are plenty of (anecdotal) stories out there of cats recovering later - but we should also bear in mind that the longer a cat good without being able to wee normally, the less likely it is that they will recover. If they are still unable to feel their bottom after two weeks, the chances are even smaller.

So, cats who are still showing signs of neurological bladder damage for weeks after injury are not expected to recover. This doesn't mean that those cats should always be euthanased. Some can be given longer if their bladders can be managed via expression or cystostomy/catherisation. Some cats are even managed for years in this way if it's practical and their overall quality of life is good.

If you wish to give Rafferty a chance at home, my advice is to set yourselves a timeframe. Two weeks or a month makes sense. The aim is not to make a lifelong commitment now. The aim is to see how you all manage for a couple of weeks at home. This will help you decide if you will all be able to cope in the long term. If you can, brilliant. If not, then there is nothing wrong with deciding to call it a day for his sake. If we are lucky, we will see some improvement in those few weeks at home and the decision won't need to be made at all.

I agree with some of the others that his mental recovery will be hastened by being at home, with you and Lyra, his own stuff and litter boxes etc. While I'm sure he's adored in the hospital and the nurses are doing a great job, there is no substitute for home and I've been surprised in the past by just how much better cats tend to do in their own environment. And, of course, mental recovery can improve confidence and lower stress levels, and aid physical recovery.

I don't think managing Rafferty at home would be easy if he is struggling with his bowels and bladder, but I think it would be possible if you wanted to. Keeping him shaved round his back end and investing in some wipes and shampoo would help. Ask the nurses who have been looking after him for some tips: how have they managed? Keeping him in a large crate when you're out, or in a single room with easy-to-clean flooring, would help reduce accidents; you can let him 'out' normally when you're back home, to potter and spend time with the family. Managing his bladder will be easier with a cystostomy tube (but obviously bear in mind the potential complications), but expression is less invasive provided he relaxes at home and lets you do it. And the nurses/vets will be able to show you some simple physiotherapy moves to help his mobility and muscle strength. Remember your own vet will be on hand to help too!

If it was Bagpuss, personally I would want to make my decision having seen how he was at home, and how I (and my OH) got on with managing him. With medications and management, I would hope that he would continue to recover. If not, I would make my decision based on how happy he was and how easily I could manage his bladder. If he was content and I could easily express him a couple of times a day, I might decide to live with it; it would become a daily routine. If he was unhappy or the bladder thing just wasn't working, I would probably decide to let him go.

I am not a supporter of 'life at all costs' and I don't think it is wrong to choose euthanasia for life-changing injuries or illnesses in cats just because we as humans would continue to live with them. Cats are not humans and cannot rationalise their existence like we can. They live in the moment and care about pain, ability to groom and get about, food, and whether or not anything scary is happening to them. If we cannot help them lead a fulfilling CAT life, we should not impose our HUMAN values on them as they cannot benefit from them like we can.

I'm sorry you're in this position. Have as many chats with the vets as you need to. Discuss trialling medication if it's worth a try. It might be worth taking Rafferty home to see how you get on (start with a weekend or book some holiday so you're there with him for the first few days). Remember, by taking him home you're not making a decision to continue forever. You're seeing how you all get on. If you decide early on that it isn't going to work, you can contact your vet and talk through the options.

Equally, if you decide between you all that euthanasia would be kinder, that's not wrong. Hopefully the vets will guide you well, whatever you decide.

Fingers crossed; we're all thinking of Rafferty xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

That might just be the longest post I've ever written on someone else's thread. Sorry!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shoshannah I found your information very helpful and interesting with the position we are in with Beanie at the moment. Jumbu, I really feel for you, such a sad situation to be in. I will be thinking of you and Rafferty over the coming days and weeks x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope Beanie improves, and keeping everything crossed for a full recovery!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> That might just be the longest post I've ever written on someone else's thread. Sorry!


Thank you so much, that was so incredibly reassuring and helpful. Much of it was information we had been told but, being in a state at the vets office, didn't write it down or remember properly. I really appreciate you taking the time to give such a detailed response.

We will definitely be bringing him home once we've learnt to express his bladder. I had a go on Friday and was partially successful - it seems it's harder than it looks. Not impossible and I'm sure we'll get the hang of it soon.

The medication they mentioned would have the effect of tightening the sphincter thus preventing dripping but making the bladder harder to express. It sounds like the issue is the first you mentioned. As point as his bladder is not too full he is fine holding it, it is only when it becomes very large (after 5-6hours) that he then leaks.

Hearing what you would choose for Bagpuss was also really helpful as our lovely vet has remained removed and objective (good but we have no clue what we are doing and what's kindest).

We should be having another update on Monday so I will bombard them with questions then.!

Edit to add: he has all the good signs and has right from the start including full tail movement from the off. Our hope at the start was that he was just bruised. They aren't sure if it's due to the injury itself or his bladder stretching during the first 3 days prior to expression.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Today we began looking for a new house, we are in rented with a small kitchen and carpets everywhere. We've put in a couple enquiries so we shall see what happens. Hopefully a new house (one we've seen would be perfect) would mean Rafferty can have near run of the house without the danger of carpets soaking up wee.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I've just been catching up on the forum and have read this thread. 
I'm glad that Rafferty is improving and hope you get some positive news today! In terms of wood flooring for a new house make sure it is treated or water resistant so it doesn't soak up wee. Most are now but old ones might not be. Just a thought. 
Congratulations on the news of your new arrival as well! I'm just back in the forum after a long absence due to pregnancy and newborn but she's 8 months old now and brilliant!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Aww poor Rafferty I hope all goes okay with him at the vets on Monday and you bringing him home helps on the road to recovery.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Just spoken to our local vet, and they seem less than positive about managing Rafferty at home. They said they are worried about us bursting his bladder. :/

On the upside cat diaper ordered from castlepaws in the us


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I feel desperately sad for poor Rafferty stuck in a pen at the vets there must be a way that he could be managed at home. What do Fitzpatricks think?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I feel desperately sad for poor Rafferty stuck in a pen at the vets there must be a way that he could be managed at home. What do Fitzpatricks think?


Haven't heard since last Friday  they are up for him coming home and teaching us how to manage him. It's a 2 1/2 hour round trip and we have to make 5 or so trips to learn. We asked our vets if they could teach us instead Sbd that was the response. Our vet is looking into it though.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

We have a house viewing tomorrow ehich is positive


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope you can find a solution to managing Rafferty at home soon, and I hope your house viewing goes well.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

jumbu said:


> Haven't heard since last Friday  they are up for him coming home and teaching us how to manage him. It's a 2 1/2 hour round trip and we have to make 5 or so trips to learn. We asked our vets if they could teach us instead Sbd that was the response. Our vet is looking into it though.


Just my personal opinion, but I do think Rafferty would be better at home, familiar surrounding and with his mum, dad and Lyra, he will be more in his comfort zone and may be able to cope a bit better.

I understand that you need to learn how to express his bladder and think the quicker this is done the better and the quicker Rafferty can come home.

Just a suggestion, are you able to take some holidays from work? If not maybe they could teach you at the weekends, if so you could have someone look after Lyra, travel up on a Friday afternoon/evening, spend the weekend somewhere close, you could get quite a few learning sessions in then.

I hope you can work something out, I really do feel for poor Rafferty, he must be really missing you all.

I do hope he's home really soon.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Just my personal opinion, but I do think Rafferty would be better at home, familiar surrounding and with his mum, dad and Lyra, he will be more in his comfort zone and may be able to cope a bit better.
> 
> I understand that you need to learn how to express his bladder and think the quicker this is done the better and the quicker Rafferty can come home.
> 
> ...


We really do know he would be better at home. We desperately want him back. We are both teachers so no chance at time off but we do go after work without an issue. It's more getting hold of them/booking slots that's the issue.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think it's really quite hard to burst a cat's bladder. I mean, it's possible. But you'd have to squeeze pretty darn hard!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> I think it's really quite hard to burst a cat's bladder. I mean, it's possible. But you'd have to squeeze pretty darn hard!


That was my thought! It certainly wasn't a concern at Fitzpatrick - they were more concerned we wouldn't empty it fully!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

There will always be some residual wee in the bladder. I have heard of one human have trauma to the bladder after water was injected in via a catheter. You will be draining and will have an idea how much volume should be coming out. its easy for me to say but I will be like second nature once you get into the swing. Good basic hygiene ie hand washing and rinsing syringes with soapy water.

You will be a wee expert ie colour and volume. Its important Rafferty drinks plenty to perfuse his kidneys and get all the nasties out.

Come on Rafferty xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

My advice is to try another local vet that will be of more help training you to express the urine, if they are fairly local and you get in trouble you can always get Rafferty to the surgery.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It might be helpful for Fitzpatrick's to speak to your vets?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> It might be helpful for Fitzpatrick's to speak to your vets?


Yes. Our vets have been trying to get hold of them...

Just spoken to our vets they are happy to teach us and have offered to board him if we go away 

Edit: Just spoken to OH seeing him (and hopefully bring him home) on monday


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Yes. Our vets have been trying to get hold of them...
> 
> Just spoken to our vets they are happy to teach us and have offered to board him if we go away
> 
> Edit: Just spoken to OH seeing him (and hopefully bring him home) on monday


That's wonderful news all round


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sure you will be able to manage expressing Rafferty's bladder with practice. The very best place he could be is at home now so it's brilliant news you will bringing him home on Monday.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so pleased he's coming home. 

I'm sure he'll improve (mentally and hopefully physically) once he's settled home again although I bet you will have to do intros again with Lyra as he will smell so different now.

Keeping everything crossed for Monday.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Great news he's coming home! Keep us posted!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh I'm so pleased he's coming home.
> 
> I'm sure he'll improve (mentally and hopefully physically) once he's settled home again although I bet you will have to do intros again with Lyra as he will smell so different now.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for Monday.


I cannot overstate how grim he smells :Hungover
But with a good trim and lots of baths he should get back to normal. Hopefully the smell will fade.

Intros will be interesting. We will take it super slow.

The house viewing went really well. It's perfect and has a 30' garage where he can be diaper free that is linked by a ore existing cat flap to the main house! LL is totally fine with any pets. Now we just have to see if the accept our offer of rent. Fingers crossed!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so pleased the house viewing went well. 

Poor Rafferty - when Huck was ill with daffodil poisoning earlier this year I stank too. 

But in the end I was so grateful because at least I had him home, he was recovering and everything else we could deal with.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck for bringing him home Monday. I'll be thinking of you and Rafferty.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Will be thinking of Rafferty tomorrow. A big garage with some high up trees , branches and some soil.....I hope the LL accepts xxx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Sadly they haven't called back to confirm the appointment. I don't hink it will be tomorrow - going to call tomorrow and try for Tuesday


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him. I really hope you get him home soon. :Cat Sending lots of love x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope its Tuesday..it will b a good day as its my bday xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How terribly disappointing - I do think these places are so busy and unless you are an emergency, sometimes you can get overlooked.

If it were me I would be on the phone every morning and evening asking for updates etc just so you don't slip off the radar. 

When Little H was at Davies I think they were sick to the back teeth of me and that was only one night's stay!!

I will keep everything crossed it's Tuesday.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

We have been. We are quite well known now I think... OH tends to ring because I would get cross.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh No! I would be fuming! He's been there so long they should be pleased to let him go home as soon as possible. I would be on that phone every hour demanding an appointment. Another precious day wasted.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think the way you're being treated is pretty disgusting tbh


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

So it was my turn to call this afternoon and I wasn't taking prisoners.

I got a lovely receptionist (haven't spoken to her before) and she was pretty outraged for us particularly when she totalled up the number of days he's been in. She put us straight through to a vet with many apologies. We had lots of apologies from the vet too who had scheduled him for a radiograph at 7:00 (he'd eaten at 2:00) a major haircut and an appointment to check him out.

He's off all medication apart from 3ml of lactulose whenever he needs it. The best part: he has begun squatting in the litter tray and passing a minute amount of urine. The quantity of urine passed is nowhere near enough to even put a dent in a full bladder but it is something. It seems he's having trouble coordinating contracting his bladder and relaxing the sphincter at the right time.

Fingers crossed tonight I can start a new thread with super happy furballs and reunion pictures (bracing myself for the hissing).

Edit:forgot how to spell


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

That sounds fantastic! The fact any urine is being passed naturally is a very good sign. 

I do agree, you have been treated poorly, I would be contesting the bill for the extra day care needed due to their incompetence.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Brilliant, so pleased you've finally spoken to someone useful! 
All fingers and paws crossed here that Rafferty will be coming home, excellent news he is trying to pee in the litter tray! Such an encouraging sign.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so glad he's coming home and the fact that he's trying to use the tray and passing even a tiny bit of wee sounds really encouraging


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Made up there is some piddling going on. I am not a fan of lactulose and I am sure Rafferty isn't either. I am a great believer in adding water in to keep his stools soft and easy to pass. The fact that some message is getting through fills me with hope.

I have fingers and toes crossed that after the reintroduction hissing everything will settle into a pattern. Some TLC and normal 'being at home' will help. I bet he hasn't slept well despite the vet nurses best efforts. 

Come on Rafferty lad xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic news! His place is at home now poor little man! He has been there for so long! He's going to be fine I'm sure of it.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Hurray! So incredibly pleased to read this and the squatting and small pee is hugely encouraging! Looking forward to seeing your thread


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Positive news!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is simply the best news - I could weep for joy!! I'm sure once he's home, relaxed and in his safe, familiar, comfortable environment the improvement will continue.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Hold fire. I spoke too soon. We just arrived home catless.

The radiographs revealed a fracture that had previously been missed but totally explains his dodgy walk. He has a fractured knee that has begun to self heal but actually needs surgery. They are going to consult and hopefully operate tomorrow and pin it all in place.

With any luck we will have him back in 3 days time...

They've said they are going to try and do it for implant and fluids cost only given how long he has been there.

We expressed his bladder under sedation (no where near as tricky) then woke him up for a cuddle and play.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor boy, paws crossed for his operation and sending you hugs as im sure you need them. xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness...

Sorry to hear about this new setback! Why had they decided to X-ray him today?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Oh my goodness...
> 
> Sorry to hear about this new setback! Why had they decided to X-ray him today?


The vet (new one) wanted to check how he was healing before discharge to see if he needed crate rest or if he could have the run of a whole room with building up to the whole house. He's at day 39 so approaching the end of the period he would have been on crate rest anyway


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Poor rafferty and poor you! I suppose its good that this vet double checked and can fix his knee. Good that you can express his bladder too. Big hugs to you all


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no 

I simply cannot believe a "supervet" could miss a fracture?
And a fractured knee that explains his dodgy walk? Didn't the vets wonder what was causing it?
You must be so upset.
And so annoyed at the same time.
He must have been in so much pain.
Just when he was making progress albeit a baby step. I really hope this doesn't set him back. The poor boy.

It would make me question the gesture towards cost. If it had been picked up initially, I'm assuming it would have been dealt with at the same time as his original op thus negate the need for him to have to go through yet another one!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd be fuming I'm afraid! Hopefully you won't need to wait too much longer until he's home!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

The original X-ray barely shows it and his tail was across his leg. 

I'm just trying not to get angry as I don't think it will serve much purpose.id much rather just deal with the situation as it is in a practical way. I just don't have the energy for it at the moment.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I fully understand, it must be more frustrating than anything - the good thing is that they picked it up now, before it's gone on too long


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh poor rafferty! Your statement could have serious consequences and is extremely damaging to Fitzpatricks reputation! How on earth can they miss a fracture after the extensive X-rays that would/should have been done on him given that he was involved in a RTA! For one I would be asking the Vet how they didn't notice he had a problem with his walk and why they didn't investigate that further. The worst thing is that Rafferty would have really been in a lot of pain all this time which must have had a dramatic effect on his ability to squat to wee.. I would now be asking a whole lot of questions at the hospital and on the phone and I would definitely be looking into taking further action. For now Rafferty needs the surgery and God willing that will heal and he can come home. But it wouldn't be the end of for me not by a long chalk. I do pray for your boy he has been through so much.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am reading updates on this thread with bated breath!
I can understand your exhaustion with it all but do agree with others that this should have been picked up on weeks ago.

Going forward can I suggest that you try and find either a vet who does acupuncture or an animal chiropractor....both of which should be able to help with the ongoing healing at home.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

jumbu said:


> The original X-ray barely shows it and his tail was across his leg.
> 
> I'm just trying not to get angry as I don't think it will serve much purpose.id much rather just deal with the situation as it is in a practical way. I just don't have the energy for it at the moment.


You're right, it rarely does help to get angry and being angry and stressed will do you and your unborn baby no good at all. I hope Rafferty's op is straightforward and he will be home and happy with you by the weekend. Big hugs to you


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> The worst thing is that Rafferty would have really been in a lot of pain all this time which must have had a dramatic effect on his ability to squat to wee.. .


Very true. Who knows what an effect this has had upon his toilet functioning. Let's hope he makes a good recovery from what he is about to go through again .


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

He's not in pain from it thankfully and hasn't been. The dodgy walk is, in part, nerve damage and they may not decide to operate (the consult happens today). It may be that he doesn't have surgery and it is left to heal by itself. 

Hold fire on the pitchforks everyone - it really isn't overly helpful. Mistakes do happen. I really appreciate all the concern.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

idris said:


> Very true. Who knows what an effect this has had upon his toilet functioning. Let's hope he makes a good recovery from what he is about to go through again .


None thankfully. That is due to the nerve damage. He has been able to jump and run (not that he's supposed to) for at least a week and a half. He has been able to squat since day 2 after surgery.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Oh poor rafferty! Your statement could have serious consequences and is extremely damaging to Fitzpatricks reputation! How on earth can they miss a fracture after the extensive X-rays that would/should have been done on him given that he was involved in a RTA! For one I would be asking the Vet how they didn't notice he had a problem with his walk and why they didn't investigate that further. The worst thing is that Rafferty would have really been in a lot of pain all this time which must have had a dramatic effect on his ability to squat to wee.. I would now be asking a whole lot of questions at the hospital and on the phone and I would definitely be looking into taking further action. For now Rafferty needs the surgery and God willing that will heal and he can come home. But it wouldn't be the end of for me not by a long chalk. I do pray for your boy he has been through so much.


They knew about the walk as did we. It is in part nerve damage and was why he was having so much physio.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

jumbu said:


> None thankfully. That is due to the nerve damage. He has been able to jump and run (not that he's supposed to) for at least a week and a half. He has been able to squat since day 2 after surgery.


Well I'm glad their missing it has not given him more problems than he already has. When will you find out what they have decided ?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

I just spoke to them. The surgical team all looked at the original X-rays and compared to yesterday's. They all agree it is barely visible on the first set and is there now. They are redoing X-rays today and are going to manipulate it under sedation but their initial feeling is that he won't need more surgery.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Phew, must be a relief


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Everything crossed further surgery won't be necessary he could certainly do without it..


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread.

I hope that the sign Rafferty is beginning to squat means that his nerves are starting to heal. 

Healing vibes for Rafferty sent your way.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

My son maximilian had to go to hospital as he had jumped from a height onto frozen ground ,we were told after the x rays it was just bruised . We got a letter a week later saying that they always take a second look at x rays . They were very sorry but max did have a broken bone in his foot after all.
Stuff happens . I'm glad Rafferty might not need further surgery.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

idris said:


> My son maximilian had to go to hospital as he had jumped from a height onto frozen ground ,we were told after the x rays it was just bruised . We got a letter a week later saying that they always take a second look at x rays . They were very sorry but max did have a broken bone in his foot after all.
> Stuff happens . I'm glad Rafferty might not need further surgery.


Ouch - sounds painful! I had a friend who broke her wrist and they only discovered it weeks later. Mistakes happen and fractures aren't always obvious.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Just to add on it looks like we got the Rafferty friendly house!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Great news about the house! Will it be a quick move or is there a chain?

Fingers crossed that Rafferty doesn't need any further surgery after all, and hopefully you can build on the practice you've had expressing his bladder under sedation to help him manage when he comes home.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Great news about the house! Will it be a quick move or is there a chain?
> 
> Fingers crossed that Rafferty doesn't need any further surgery after all, and hopefully you can build on the practice you've had expressing his bladder under sedation to help him manage when he comes home.


It's a rental and it looks like we are moving in on the 20th October with a month-long crossover period. We are handing in our notice for our current property tomorrow.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good news on the house and I hope it won't be too long before Rafferty is home with you.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Update: no surgery and should be home on Thursday night! 

The vet was being very cautious by sending him for X-rays again and turns out the fracture has healed as well as if it had been pinned. Surgeons say they probably wouldn't have got a better result of they had and even if noticed on day 1 wouldn't have pinned it as it was likely to heal. 

Furball is on cage rest for 2 weeks before being confined to a small room for 2 more. 
It's likely he'll get 'freedom' when we move in October. 

Huge relief and glad to know about the break even if it doesn't need anything doing.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

good news, glad to hear he's home soon and on the mend!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Very pleased he's ok. Will await Thursday with baited breath.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Praying that Rafferty is able to come home as planned and there are no more hold-ups! Bless him.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That's great news about no surgery and the house. Fingers crossed for Thursday. He is such a little trooper and yes you have to keep your focus now to get through this next chapter. 

Blue Iv and I send our love for you all to get through, on and upwards. Come on Rafferty...you are a brave boy x.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I just can't wait to hear he's home tomorrow after so many set backs! Poor Rafferty!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay! It's Thursday so I'm wishing Rafferty a very happy homecoming  and I hope the reintegration goes well. What time do you get him?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> Yay! It's Thursday so I'm wishing Rafferty a very happy homecoming  and I hope the reintegration goes well. What time do you get him?


I've been thinking of Rafferty's homecoming too this morning! Good luck Rafferty! Nearly there sweet boy!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Good luck for today. Hope Rafferty and Lyra's reconciliation goes without a hitch. Safe journey


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck lovely Rafferty - I hope today is a very happy one. 

Keeping everything crossed that Lyra will remember you xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Good luck Rafferty! Xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed for today


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody. We have a 7:00 appointment so will leave in an hour and 15. We are going to do an awake bladder expression *gulp* then assuming all is good head back asap  

Cannot wait now.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well and keeping everything crossed there are no set backs to stop Rafferty coming home.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How is he doing? Fingers and paws crossed for him here


----------

